# Hound Dog Aroma



## blondiblairy (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a 9 month old bloodhound/lab mix that is more bloodhound than lab. He also has that wonderful hound dog aroma. I don't mind the smell, I actually like it. It's comforting. My husband on the other hand would bathe the dog every day if we could.

I've been using Murphy's Oil Soap (recommendation from a groomer) and that helps for like a week. Then, I spray on a dog cologne ( a nice manly scented cologne that reminds me of Brut), and that works for like a day. I don't like bathing him every two weeks because 1 - he hates bath time and 2 - it's winter, so it's cold.

Anyone have any idea on what I can do to help cut down the odor to please my husband?


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

There are dry dog shampoos. 

I use grooming wipes on my dog's beard, since it needs more frequent cleaning than the rest of him. They deodorize pretty well.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What are you feeding him? Hounds do have a smell, but it shouldn't be a "bathe him every day" sort of smell.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> What are you feeding him? Hounds do have a smell, but it shouldn't be a "bathe him every day" sort of smell.


Yep. My hound gets bathed about 3 times per year and has barely more smell than my pit bull does. Neither have enough smell for even non-dog owners to mind them in their homes. Even when a friend had her Beagle mix living at her horse barn and bathed almost never, he only had a little more doggy smell than her Border Collies did.

Brushing and wiping surface dirt off the dog can help too.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Check his general health, skin, ears, skin folds, between his toes. There was a stage where Thud REEKED and I would have just said that it was his natural state of being since he was apparently healthy and ate the same food as the rest. Then he broke out in MASSIVE hot spots and had an ear infection - about 2 weeks AFTER I noticed him stinking to high heaven, with generic 'dirty dog' smell. It wasn't food or allergy in his case, but 'spends all his time in the water and has a heavy coat that never dries', but food, allergies, and a bunch of other things can have a similar effect.

Healthy, you can stick your face in his fur and he barely smells like anything. And let me tell you I almost NEVER bathe that dog, because he's enormous and it breaks my back.

(If, however, you mean he smells vaguely of fritos, I find that's just... some dogs.)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine don't smell much and I bathe them once every two months. Don't over wash your dog. It's not good for their skin. If he really reeks then there could be something going on like CptJack said. Maybe an ear infection or food allergy. What kind of food do you feed him? If you don't think he smells bad then it's probably just normal doggy smell. Bloodhounds and labs are both kind of smelly dogs from my experience.


----------



## blondiblairy (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in reply. School got hectic. 

I feed him large puppy Professional in chicken and barley. I think he smells like a dog, my boyfriend is very sensitive to smell. He does get really oily though. 

I bought some dry shampoo today too see if that works for inbetween baths. I try to bathe every month because of the flea and tick topical treatments. I noticed in the last bath he is shedding a lit. I mean I pulled about 2 cups of hair out of the tub. So I started vacuuming every day rather than once a week. I think that is helping


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

That's a solid quality food, I have fed it before and liked it. I'm guessing you are right in that he just smells like a dog.

I do notice that it helps to wash or air out the dog's bed regularly, I like to use a few cheap fleece throws to cover the dogs beds since they are easy to wash and dry. if he sleeps on the humans bed, then having a washable duvet cover is handy or how the blankets over a fence to get some sunshine and air on a nicer day


----------



## blondiblairy (Feb 10, 2015)

We're going through a bed eating phase right now. On a t trainers advice, Remington doesn't have a bed right now. He gets a towel on colder nights since our house has poor insulation, which he has pretty torn up. He's due for a reintroduction in a month.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> What are you feeding him? Hounds do have a smell, but it shouldn't be a "bathe him every day" sort of smell.


 Totally agree with the 'what are you feeding him'. There's the old adage, it's not what you put ON the dog it's what you put IN him. As far as hounds as a group having a typical smell to them, I'm unaware. Although, maybe ear problems causing odor because of the long pendulous ears. I would think if any group of dogs had a typical, rather offensive overall smell to them it would be the water retrievers .. Chessies, maybe Labs etc because of the 'oily' coats.

I'd perhaps check with a veterinary dermatologist or similar to make sure things like Murphy's and the cologne aren't exacerbating the problem.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Hounds do have a smell to them. It's doggy, but different and slightly stronger. It's not offensive by any means, nor is it something you should be able to smell if your nose isn't right on top of the dog.

This may have nothing to do with the dog. It may be an issue with the boyfriend. It could be that he has some form of OCD/anxiety disorder that expresses itself in regards to smells or the dog. It could be that he truly is troubled by an oversensitive sense of smell, the way pregnant women are. In which case, it won't matter what you do to the dog, because the dog isn't the problem.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

My husband thinks Jazzy reeks, and to me, she just smells like a dog. He never grew up with animals, so to him, any animal odour is offensive.

I think he got spoiled because Jewel has zero odour.


----------



## blondiblairy (Feb 10, 2015)

Remington does have a clean bill of health with no skin or ear problems. I think my husband is just sensitive to the smell. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie has a slight smell but I only smell her if my face is on her. /shrugs


----------



## noahwhite (Dec 10, 2014)

Take him for a regular check up or try some dry shampoo.


----------

